# Rokinon 12/2.0 or 11-22mm zoom?



## Rocky (Nov 2, 2014)

I am doing a "field test" in Turkey. I have the both the 22/2.0 and the 18-55mm zoom, along with 90/4.0 Elma and 35/2.0 Summicron. I found out that the 18mm end of the 18-55 zoom seems to be quite a bit narrower than the 17mm end of my 17-40mm with my old 40D. Now I realize that I need something wider in the future. my shooting is mainly scenery with "shot and run" attitude. Another thing that I have noticed is that the 22/2.0 is obviously sharper than the zoom. I am flipping between the 12/2.0 and the 11-22mm zoom. Please give me your expert opinion, especially from the owner of both lenses. Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## noncho (Nov 2, 2014)

11-22 is much better for shot 'n run - you have IS, autofocus, 11 and 12mm on F4 and zoom if needed.

12 2.0 is better for artistic wide shooting (no AF) and stars.


----------



## Zv (Nov 2, 2014)

I have the 11-22 and I absolutely love it. As a general purpose lens walkaround it works really well. The IS makes it even more useful. That makes up for the narrow aperture to an extent. The lens is very much a large DOF use lens so if you're looking for bokeh you'll be dissapointed. 

If you do night sky or low light tripod work get the 12/2. 

Since the 11-22 takes care of 12mm focal length I'm thinking of getting the 8mm fisheye to get a different look. Might be something to think about it.


----------

